# First IUI has failed



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya,

Unfortunately AF turned up on Mother’s Day (ironically) and it was also DH’s birthday.  I woke up with stomach pains at 5.30 and when I realised AF had turned up I just curled up in a ball and sobbed.  I wasn’t very hopeful anyway but was still clinging to a little bit of hope.  

I started back on Clomid yesterday and am going to give IUI one more shot then move on to ICSI as planned. 

Lou x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lou so sorry it was -ve for you sweetie sending you a big  , and lots of    for this cycle and hope you wont need ICSI.

Love Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,  
Not alot i can say except i am sorry that AF showed up, i know how hard it is and what a day for her to come...
Heres hoping the next cycle will be successful for you, *Good Luck * 
Lots of Love, Be kind to yourself!  
Britta xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI lou,
sorry to here the witch turned up  
sending lots of      your way.

take care and good luck     with next IUI
Corrina xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Really sorry about your iui.  Try & focus on your icsi which will have a much greater chance of success.

Jess x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Lou

sorry the   arrived, sending you     and   for your next journey of IUI

take care


tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Lou

So sorry to hear about the   turning up... 
Try and stay positive (I know its easier said than done) for the next one    
and   

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Everyone,

I've taken 3 crazy pills so far this month and I can feel my ovaries starting to work so fingers crossed!  My friend has just got PG on her second month of Clomid so that has given me some hope (as I was so negative about these loopy pills!!!)

Good luck to all,

Lou x


----------

